# Stellplatze services.



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi. With our MH, we need to empty our grey water over a grid type drain, My concern is, do all the stellplatze have this system, or do i have to think about some kind of piping, to reach the disposal point. Any help gratefully received.

Regards Doey.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

can't help with your specific enquiry. however i can tell you that i carry a 2 meter length of lay flat hose for such situations where i can't get the mh over the grid. Just pop in on the outlet and open the valve, rolls up in to nothing!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you'll find all sorts of places, and not just in Germany; it's best to have some sort of extra length of pipe to give you more "flexibility" :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No direct help, but I just modified mine to discharge from the side - which seems the only sensible place to me. :roll: 

Tedious but not difficult, and everything you need, including advice, from CAK Tanks.

Great improvement, and no longer any need to scrabble around under the van or reverse up to the wall and not be able to reach the drain cock.

Dave


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Elnagh grey water disposal..Stellplatz/Aires*

Hi
Until fairly recently we had an Elnagh Marlin and have used Stellplatz and Aires for a number of years. The waste discharge on Elnaghs is slightly left off the centreline of the vehicle and was sometimes difficult to position!!!. Having said that we did not carry additional piping as it was such a pig to get under the Mh to fit and it was something like 50mm dia bore outlet. Never had any problems after we fitted 2 X 6mm dots on the van to act a position markers from the drivers side (LHD) and senior management outside who directed the whole operation.

Enjoy

Ron


----------

